# cantor / cantador/ cantante



## oa2169

Buenos días compañeros

Quisiera que me ayudaran a encontrar diferencias entre estos tres términos *cantor, cantador y cantante*, si es que las hay y por favor algunos ejemplos de su uso.

Gracias mil.


----------



## Calambur

Para mí no tienen gran diferencia. Significan lo mismo, pero el uso hace que se apliquen a diferentes casos.
*cantante* me hace pensar en un profesional del canto;
*cantor* lo asocio más con alguien aficionado al canto;
*cantador* no me suena mucho, pero sí *cantaor*, que es el que canta flamenco.


----------



## Cuddy

Es al revés.

"Cantante" es alguien que canta, sea de manera asidua/profesional o no. Es lo usual con las palabras con el infijo -nt-. Por ejemplo, muchos actores que se ponen a cantar para complementar su carrera, se autodefinen modestamente como "cantantes" más que cantores.

"Cantor" es alguien que se dedica al canto.

"Cantador", más bien desusado, es un cantor de coplas populares. Yo también sólo lo he escuchado con la deformación a la andaluza, "cantaor", para nombrar a los cantantes flamencos.


----------



## Calambur

Cuddy said:


> Es al revés.


No lo creo.

¿Quién da más...?


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo estoy con Calambur. Tanto *cantante* como *cantor* se aplican a profesionales, según la RAE. En España, creo que *cantor* está en desuso y solía aludir a cantantes semiprofesionales, tipo cantautores, de manera que para mí también connota algo más amateur. Una duda, si *cantante* significa que canta como 1a acepción, ¿por qué se llaman cantoras y no cantantes las aves que cantan? 

*Cantador/cantaor* en el sentido que habéis dicho.


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Una duda, si *cantante* significa que canta como 1a acepción, ¿por qué se llaman cantoras y no cantantes las aves que cantan?


A mi entender, *cantor, cantador/cantaor *y *cantante*, todas significan que canta. Así que, posiblemente, la respuesta a tu pregunta está en lo dije en mi primer _post_: es el uso lo que hace se aplique una u otra palabra, según a qué/quién se adjetive... por ejemplo:_ un pájaro cantor._
A los pájaros que cantan también se los llama _*aves canoras*._


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí cantor me hace pensar en la música religiosa, en coros de monjes y niños cantores mientras que a cantante le veo un sentido más profano, pero no es improbable que me lo esté sacando de la manga.


----------



## Lurrezko

> A mi entender, cantor, cantador/cantaor y cantante, todas significan que canta. Así que, posiblemente, la respuesta a tu pregunta está en lo dije en mi primer post: es el uso lo que hace se aplique una u otra palabra, según a qué/quién se adjetive... por ejemplo: un pájaro cantor.
> A los pájaros que cantan también se los llama aves canoras.



Tienes razón, hay emparejamientos más comunes, como _ave cantora_ (_canora_ también suena bonito). Y aun así, creo que no connota lo mismo _niño cantor_ que _niño cantante_, como apunta Treblinka. Y supongo que influyen las épocas, también: la primera película sonora, The Jazz Singer, se tituló en español El cantor de jazz.


----------



## Vampiro

Son palabras más asociadas a géneros musicales que a la calidad de profesional o aficionado.
En Chile, y también en Argentina, alguien que se dedica al folclore se llama a sí mismo "cantor", o "cantor popular", y algunos hasta pueden ofenderse si los llamas "cantante", palabra más asociada a géneros comerciales.
Pero no es exclusivo del folclore, por supuesto, como ejemplo tenemos a "Los Niños Cantores de Viena".
Es muy variable, no me parece que haya una regla escrita para eso.
"Cantador", no se usa en estas latitudes, y para ser franco suena bastante mal.
Saludos.
_


----------



## beatrizg

Vampiro said:


> Son palabras más asociadas a géneros musicales que a la calidad de profesional o aficionado.
> En Chile, y también en Argentina, alguien que se dedica al folclore se llama a sí mismo "cantor", o "cantor popular", y algunos hasta pueden ofenderse si los llamas "cantante", palabra más asociada a géneros comerciales.
> Pero no es exclusivo del folclore, por supuesto, como ejemplo tenemos a "Los Niños Cantores de Viena".
> Es muy variable, no me parece que haya una regla escrita para eso.
> "Cantador", no se usa en estas latitudes, y para ser franco suena bastante mal.
> Saludos.
> _



Me ha llamado la atención el hecho de que en documentos sobre tango a los hombres cantantes les dicen "cantores" y a alguna mujeres, "cancionistas". Esta explicación de Vampiro me aclara las cosas. Sin embargo, lo de "cancionistas" me sigue sonando extraño. 

http://www.todotango.com/spanish/creadores/llamarque.asp


----------



## 0scar

Los líricos son siempre cantantes.
Los de rock son vocalistas.


----------



## Aviador

Por razones obvias, estoy de acuerdo en general con lo que opina Vampiro.
Yo opino que en Chile se llama _cantante_ a quienquiera que cante en forma profesional. _Cantor_ se reserva para quien canta música folclórica y _cantador_ o _cantaor_ no se usan, excepto en relación a los que cultivan el canto flamenco.

Saludos.

P. D. Mi solidaridad está contigo, Vampiro, como miembro de la comunidad minera de Chile.


----------



## pakun

Yo pienso que cuando se usa cantante se refieren al que lo está haciendo en un momento dado. Es decir está ejecutando la acción de cantar.
El Cantor/a es una persona que se dedica al canto.


----------



## Cuddy

Calambur said:


> No lo creo.
> 
> ¿Quién da más...?



Es al revés.

*Recojo la primera acepción de cada palabra.

cantor**, ra**.*  (Del lat. _cantor, -ōris_).
* 1.     * adj. Que canta, principalmente si lo tiene por oficio. U. t. c. s.


*cantante**.*
  (Del ant. part. act. de _cantar_).
* 1.     * adj. Que canta.


----------



## gegopo

Hace poco, estudiando espanol, he leido en un libro de gramatica que cantante es la foram atigua de participio presente (un relicto) que ya en existe en espanol pero esta presente en la lengua latian.


----------



## Cuddy

gegopo said:


> Hace poco, estudiando espanol, he leido en un libro de gramatica que cantante es la foram atigua de participio presente (un relicto) que ya en existe en espanol pero esta presente en la lengua latian.



Exactamente. Las palabras con infijos -ns, -nt- son resabios del participio presente latino, y suelen traducirse por "_que hace_ tal cosa, _al hacer_ tal cosa", etcétera.


----------



## oa2169

Aviador said:


> ....Yo opino que en Chile se llama _cantante_ a quienquiera que cante en forma profesional. _Cantor_ se reserva para quien canta música folclórica y _cantador_ o _cantaor_ no se usan, excepto en relación a los que cultivan el canto flamenco.


 
En Colombia se dá el mismo caso. Cantor se usa para los intérpretes de música folclórica, cantante a quien lo haga como oficio y de manera profesional y cantador poco se usa. Se escucha "cantaor o cantaora" un poco, referido a los intérpretes de música flamenca.


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> Yo opino que en Chile se llama _cantante_ a quienquiera que cante en forma profesional. _Cantor_ se reserva para quien canta música folclórica y _cantador_ o _cantaor_ no se usan, excepto en relación a los que cultivan el canto flamenco.


*Aviador*: estoy de acuerdo con vos y con *Vampiro*. Por aquí también es así -en general-. Por eso dije más arriba que es el uso/la costumbre lo que hace que se aplique una u otra palabra, según el caso.

-----



Cuddy said:


> Es al revés.
> 
> *Recojo la primera acepción de cada palabra.*
> 
> *cantor**, ra**.* (Del lat. _cantor, -ōris_).
> *1. *adj. Que canta, principalmente si lo tiene por oficio. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 
> *cantante**.*
> (Del ant. part. act. de _cantar_).
> *1. *adj. Que canta.


 
*Cuddy*: supongo que citás del DRAE.

Ahora citaré del DUE:


> *cantor, -a *
> *1 *adj. Se aplica al que canta o es aficionado a *cantar: ‘Un canario muy cantor. Los niños cantores de la catedral’. ¤ («de») n. El que canta en poesías cierta cosa: ‘El cantor de Laura’. ¤ Persona que canta, por ejemplo en un coro. ¤ adj. y n. f. Se aplica a las *aves que, por tener la siringe acondicionada para ello, pueden cantar; como el canario o el jilguero.
> *2 *(ant.) m._ Compositor de cánticos y salmos._
> 
> 
> *cantante *n. Persona que canta. ¤ Particularmente, el que se dedica profesionalmente a cantar.


 
*Treblinka*: teniendo en cuenta lo que dice el DUE, no estás tan desacertado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El nombre de agente, *cantor, cantora*, en español tiene un doble uso: el que canta por afición, especialmente géneros populares o géneros líricos y corales, y un uso adjetivo para las aves, aunque aquí se prefiere *canoro, -a*.
Un  *cantante* es un profesional. También se puede usar como adjetivo (es un antiguo participio y este valor adjetival es el primitivo, no el substantival) y puede tener _*valores peyorativos*_: _soplón_, persona _que siempre da la nota_, es decir, que siempre se pone en evidencia.
*Cantador* es palabra rara, del nivel literario y poco usada. Su forma *cantaor* (con pérdida de _de_ intervocálico) y que se debe escribir así, se aplica a los que cantan flamenco. Si da apuro usar este andalucismo, _que ha dejado de serlo por inopia de la lengua estándar_, se puede poner en cursiva o entre comillas.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Para no abrir un nuevo hilo, retomo éste, con permiso de la estimada oa2169. ¿*Cante* es usado en Andalucía como sinónimo de cantante? ¿De cualquier género? Creo que el autor del texto es de Sevilla. EL DRAE no recoge este significado. Saludos


_ De origen italiano, su infancia estuvo rodeada de la música dado que su padre era *cante* lírico. Debutó como músico tocando el clarinete en 1952 con la orquesta de…_

  Apolo y Baco; breve biografía de un saxofonista tenor francés, Gerard Badini.


----------



## Lurrezko

Parece una errata por *cantante*, Adolfo. Si no fuera así, jamás oí ese uso.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

!La pistola más rápida del Oeste! Mi dios, qué te han dado. Y si no lo has escuchado tú, que esto es tu salsa... Y gracias por lo del colutorio. Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Anda más rápido desde que toma mate...
_


----------



## Darojas

Han metido recientemente otra expresión (feísima): Cantautor, para el que canta sus propias composiciones.


----------



## oa2169

Lurrezko said:


> Parece una errata por *cantante*, Adolfo. Si no fuera así, jamás oí ese uso.
> 
> Saludos



De acuerdo con lo que dices. Aquí la página.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Vampiro

Darojas said:


> Han metido recientemente otra expresión (feísima): Cantautor, para el que canta sus propias composiciones.



No me parece tan fea (y no es tan reciente)
_


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

¿Es por influencia del italiano _cantautore_ o es una coincidencia?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Desde los años sesenta, al menos, en español. Ni idea de qué antigüedad tenga su uso en italiano. Me parece que queda cortísima la definición de cantautor como aquel que canta sus propias composiciones. El término está asociado a determinados géneros de música. Shakira, por poner un ejemplo, canta temas de su autoría, pero no es una cantautora, creo yo. Más viejo que en italiano o en español, parece ser el término equivalente en inglés (principios del siglo XX, Estados Unidos).


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Desde los años sesenta, al menos, en español. Ni idea de qué antigüedad tenga su uso en italiano. Me parece que queda cortísima la definición de cantautor como aquel que canta sus propias composiciones. El término está asociado a determinados géneros de música. Shakira, por poner un ejemplo, canta temas de su autoría, pero no es una cantautora, creo yo. Más viejo que en italiano o en español, parece ser el término equivalente en inglés (principios del siglo XX, Estados Unidos).


Es verdad, el término sólo se aplica a determinados géneros musicales.
Arjon Ismael Serrano es un cantautor, o Bob Dylan, pero no diría lo mismo de Bruce Springsteen o la ya mencionada Shakira, que está harto mejor moviendo las caderas que cantando.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Arjona es un can*s*autor.

Saludos


----------



## Darojas

Adolfo Afogutu:


> Me parece que queda cortísima la definición de cantautor como aquel que canta sus propias composiciones. El término está asociado a determinados géneros de música.


¿Podrías ser más explícito?


----------



## Elxenc

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Para no abrir un nuevo hilo, retomo éste, con permiso de la estimada oa2169. ¿*Cante* es usado en Andalucía como sinónimo de cantante? ¿De cualquier género? Creo que el autor del texto es de Sevilla. EL DRAE no recoge este significado. Saludos
> 
> 
> _ De origen italiano, su infancia estuvo rodeada de la música dado que su padre era *cante*__ lírico. Debutó como músico tocando el clarinete en 1952 con la orquesta de…_
> 
> Apolo y Baco; breve biografía de un saxofonista tenor francés, Gerard Badini.



*Cante*  es sinónimo de *canto*, y *cantante* de *cantor* (con menos uso, y quizás especializado en el que alaba o da a conocer algo determinado: "El cantor de las bellezas naturales de África"). Tu frase sería: ".. *su infancia estuvo rodeada de la música dado que su padre era cantante lírico....*

L que dice la Academia:
*cante**.*

*canto**1**.*
*cantor**, ra**.*


*cantante
*
*(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Se ha eliminado el contenido de las voces que aparecen arriba de este mensaje. Por favor, limite las citas a lo estrictamente imprescindible)*Mira, esto he encontrado sobre el uso de la palabra "cantor" en una canción "moderna" (no de siglos pasados) de Mercedes Sousa.

http://letras.terra.com.br/mercedes-sosa/63322/

http://www.investigadoresyprofesionales.org/drupal/content/si-se-calla-el-cantor…calla-la-vida


----------



## Jonno

Con permiso: la cantora del pueblo era Mercedes Sosa, no Sousa


----------



## Elxenc

Jonno said:


> Con permiso: la cantora del pueblo era Mercedes Sosa, no Sousa



Pues, prometo que a pesar de poner Mercedes Sosa por todos los sitios, incluso las dos páginas que he citado; siempre he dicho Mercedes Sousa. Nunca se acaba de aprender. _*No te acostarás sin saber una cosa más*_.
 Gracias


----------



## Vampiro

Esa canción es de Horacio Guarany.
La negra Sosa era una gran intérprete, pero componer... naca la pirisnaca.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Darojas said:


> Adolfo Afogutu:
> 
> ¿Podrías ser más explícito?


Con mucho gusto, estimado, pero solo puedo describirlo, porque me confieso incapaz de sintetizarlo. Lo que sigue no son juicios de valor. A cada uno le gusta lo que le gusta y listo. Tomo dos artistas como ejemplo, españoles ambos y de más o menos la misma edad: Serrat y Julio Iglesias:



Todos conocen las ideas políticas de Serrat. A nadie le importa las de Julio Iglesias, si es que tiene alguna. 
La temática de Serrat, al igual que la de otros cantautores, se codea con lo contestatario, con la protesta, con la denuncia social o con el amor, pero sin caer en lo cursi o empalagoso. Las letras de Julio Iglesias son, generalmente, almibaradas, melosas, prohibidas para diabéticos. 
Serrat, en el escenario, comparado con la mayoría de las estrellas del _pop_ y del _rock_, es de una austeridad espartana. Cuando Julio Iglesias cantaba -que no sé si lo sigue haciendo- parecía que estaba teniendo un orgasmo con algún ente invisible. 
En la música de Serrat, al igual que en la de otros cantautores, la letra juega un papel principal. Muchas veces son poemas de escritores imperecederos, otras veces son letras propias, sin tanto vuelo, pero siempre con pretensiones literarias. Las letras de Julio Iglesias son lo que son: cuatro o cinco estrofas, repetidas una y otra vez a lo largo de la canción. 
Puede que Serrat tenga mucho dinero, no lo sé, pero si lo tiene, no lo muestra a través de su estilo de vida. Julio Iglesias tiene un peculio de varios miles de millones de euros, y tiene un nivel de vida acorde a su fortuna. 
Cuando ha venido a Montevideo, Serrat visita a los escritores locales y a otra cantidad de gente. En cuanto a las instalaciones que se le brindan, se conforma con lo que hay. Cuando un artista como Julio Iglesias viene aquí, no sale del hotel cinco estrellas.  Estrellas como él han pedido baños rosados, cuatrocientas rosas blancas esperándolos en la habitación, diez Mercedes-Benz o una cocina especial para cocinarse él mismo sus tallarines, como solía hacer Pavarotti en sus giras. 
 
En resumen, en líneas generales, los cantautores tienen tendencias políticas que son de público conocimiento, sus letras son poesías o solían ser canciones contestatarias o de protesta (dictadura en España y en muchos países latinoamericanos); la orquestación es escasa, la letra tiene más valor que la música;  no bailan la danza del vientre, sus espectáculos son sencillos; guardan un estilo de vida sobrio y no dan a conocer pretensiones rimbombantes allí donde van.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Concuerdo contigo en todo, Adolfo.
Agregaría que además de todo lo dicho el estilo musical tiene mucho que ver. Yo mencioné a dos personajes (Springsteen y Dylan) que se ajustan bastante a tu definición, pero nadie diría que "el jefe" es un cantautor, él es un rockero enojado y contestatario (y bastante desencantado hoy por hoy, además)
Incluso más que sus letras (la mayoría de las canciones de Serrat son de amor), tiene que ver su postura frente a la vida, sus declaraciones, su consecuencia con lo dicho.
Eso es lo que parecen no entender personajes como el cansautor que mencionó Lurrezko. El pobre vive tratando de imitar a Sabina, pero no le sale nomás, le falta lustrarse mucho los zapatos y no entiende que la cosa no es sólo escribir letras "ingeniosas".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Darojas

Respondo a Adolfo. ¡Excelente tu entrada! Comparto contigo casi todo lo que afirmaste pero no entraré a debatir porque aparece la autoridad competente y nos borra... Gracias.
Vi que Vampiro 'concuerda' cuando yo 'comparto'. Me gustó más su concordar que mi compartir pero no quise cambiar para escuchar opiniones... si no es tirar la pelota para otro lado.


----------



## Davidencomix

Buenas, es re viejo el post, pero desde mi punto de vista..
Cantante: Es el profesional que desarrolla su carrera en base al canto.
Cantor: Es aquella persona que tiene digamos por "Hobbie" cantar, que nació con voz para el canto.


----------



## Doraemon-

A mí "cantor" solo me suena oírlo para animales, como los pájaros, no en personas, sean profesionales o aficionadas.


----------



## jsvillar

Doraemon- said:


> A mí "cantor" solo me suena oírlo para animales, como los pájaros, no en personas, sean profesionales o aficionadas.


O como término en desuso, para los niños cantores de Viena. Quitando esos casos, estoy de acuerdo con que NO se usa.


----------



## Doraemon-

jsvillar said:


> O como término en desuso, para los niños cantores de Viena. Quitando esos casos, estoy de acuerdo con que NO se usa.


Cierto, ahí también


----------



## Kaxgufen

Y al que canta en una sinagoga ¿no se le dice cantor?


----------



## Kaxgufen

Calambur said:


> A los pájaros que cantan también se los llama _*aves canoras*._


Cuando cantan lindo, sí.


----------



## Señor K

Yo voy a sacar la cara en esta oportunidad por mis coterráneos Vampiro y Aviador, que tan bien supieron explicar cómo es la cosa en nuestro país:

*Cantante:* referido más a un intérprete de corte comercial.
*Cantor:* se estila más para un cantante de estilo folclórico.
*Cantador:* no se usa, y suena medio feo o raro.
*Cantautor:* canta sus propias canciones. Bastante extendido y usado, y aplicado tanto en el ámbito comercial como folclórico.


----------

